# new to hunting



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I am basically new to hunting.

I was wondering if I can get some tips on dove hunting?

I try to get close but its so hard. Can someone please help?

Thanks!

Also I read most of the hunters posts on here like ghost0311, clever moniker, supermonkeyslinger, Charles, etc. So I am hoping those dudes and other hunters can help me out.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

how close can you get to them?


----------



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

I can get about 35 yards close but I want to try to get about 15 yards close so I can get a good shott.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this ryan13 again?


----------



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Is this ryan13 again?


 who is ryan13? But no that is not me.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Watch the doves and see what they are doing and where they are gathering. Then camo up from head to toe, find a good place to hide, get there before the birds and wait for them to come in.


----------



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Watch the doves and see what they are doing and where they are gathering. Then camo up from head to toe, find a good place to hide, get there before the birds and wait for them to come in.


 thank you august. how far out should I hide from them?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

one way is setting up a bird feeder in your yard spread some seed and some will fly in, you can climb up a tree and sit and wait or hide behind something,o yea i use allabout birds .com for bird calls lol,but make sure its legal in canada ,because some people may call this baiting. instead of you coming to them give it a chance for them to come to you


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

btw,im a big fan of my dove! love the meat!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Baiting doves is frowned upon in most places, by frowned upon I mean illegal.

The whole purpose mouse is to get the birds inside your shooting range, so would pick a spot within that distance.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can't bait dove in Canada.

They are also now out of season in Canada.

You could use decoys when they are in season.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea thats what i figured,but you can always hide behind something and wait for them to fly in.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

common sense tells me that if doves only let me get withing 35 yards of them, then im gonna go and learn to shoot at 40 yards then come back and give them the "bird" followed by a rock to the head. common sense also tells me that you must be really young. check your local laws first regarding the hunting of any bird or animal you want to hunt. laws on weapons that can or cant be used, hunting season, whats a pest and what isnt. dont rush into it just cause of youthful exuberance and ignorance .


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I can normally get pretty close to them here. By close, I mean 10-15 feet. I once sneaked up on one and got within, I would say 4 feet. They're not skittish in my experiences. I don't shoot at them though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the members here are the ones being baited. What do you think ryan 13?


----------



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Super helpful information, Ill use it once dove season comes around.

Yeperdoodle, I will wait until the season opens back up.

Treefork, ill be sending you a PM. I don't know who the heck "ryan13" is but if my account on here is causing problems I will leave this forum, I am not here to cause trouble.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i feel the same way ^


----------

